# Mod Rewrite Problem



## Maik Müller (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Denn ich habe einige Urls die Anhand von Modrewrite geändert werden sollen. Nun ist das Problem, das ich nicht genau weiter komme. Schließlich habe ich verschiedene Generatoren benutzt jedoch stelle ich mir es anders vor.

Hier nun mein Vorhanden:

1. Url: index.php?PageId=SystemOption&UrlId=1&SecureHash=abcd
-> Diese soll nun wie folgt aussehen: http://domain.de/1-abc

2. Url: index.php?UrlId=1
-> Diese soll ähnlich wie http://domain.de/1 

aussehen. Nun stoße ich aber an meine Grenzen. Wenn ich die Domains direkt aufrufe, alles okay. Nur ich bekomme es per Mod Rewrite nicht richtig hin.

Hier mein bisheriger Code:


```
RewriteEngine on

# Page Options
RewriteRule ^(Index|index)\.(htm|html)$ /index.php?PageId=Index [L]
RewriteRule ^(Help|help)\.(htm|html)$ /index.php?PageId=Help [L]
RewriteRule ^(Impressum|impressum)\.(htm|html)$ /index.php?PageId=Impressum [L]
RewriteRule ^(TermOfUse|termofuse)\.(htm|html)$ /index.php?PageId=TermOfUse [L]
RewriteRule ^(SecureCode|securecode)\.(png|gif|jpg)$ /RandomSecureCode.php [L]
RewriteRule ^(SecureCircle|securecircle)\.(png|gif|jpg)$ /RandomSecureCircles.php [L]

# Url Options
RewriteRule ^([^/\.]+)$ index.php?UrlId=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^([^/]*)-([^/]*)\.(htm|html)$ /index.php?PageId=SystemOption&UrlId=$1&SecureHash=$2 [L]
```


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (17. Juni 2012)

Hi Maik,
der erste Teil sieht ja schon gut aus. Den zweiten Teil die Regel einfach anpassen:


```
RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)$ index.php?UrlId=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9]+)-([a-zA-Z]+)$ /index.php?PageId=SystemOption&UrlId=$1&SecureHash=$2 [L]
```

Ich denke das könnte funktionieren 

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Maik Müller (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Leier funktioniert das nicht, da die UrlId aus Zahlen und Buchstaben besteht und die . Url ebendfalls.


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (17. Juni 2012)

das war nicht ersichtlich aus Deiner Fragestellung.

Versuche es dann mit dem erweiterten Syntax:

```
RewriteRule ^([0-9a-zA-Z]+)$ index.php?UrlId=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^([0-9a-zA-Z]+)-([0-9a-zA-Z]+)$ /index.php?PageId=SystemOption&UrlId=$1&SecureHash=$2 [L]
```


----------

